# anyone know where i can get a drive center that mounts on a threaded shaft?



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm trying to set up a means of working on at least small projects in the limited space of my apartment. I bought a mini lathe at an auction for cheap when the chance came up. It came with a faceplate, but no other means of mounting wood. I found that the drive shaft could be locked and the faceplate unscrewed, revealing a 3/8in threaded end with (as best i can guess with calipers and counting) 24 tpi over a length of 1/2". Something could screw onto it, or tighten on to the smooth part of the shaft behind the threads, as many of the attachments it once had did. I'm wondering if anyone knows where i can get a drive center that would mount on this shaft. The device is an old multi purpose tool and once had a grinder, a drum sander and several other attachments, so if anyone knows where i can get parts like those that could mount on this, I'd like to find them as well. So anyway, any ideas, comments or suggestions are welcome, there a bunch of picture of the machine in my gallery if anyone wants to look.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I might be able to make you one. That is what is called 3/8 fine thread. I was going to suggest a 3/8" connector nut but they are course thead. I would have to check but I think lamp rod may be 3/8x24 so you may be able to find some odds and ends at a lamp store that will let you cobble something up. If not get with me and send me some accurate dimensions and I'll try to build something. 
Send it to [email protected]


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think i have a few lamp parts in one of my bins somewhere. ok, i checked it out, my measurements may not have been right, the lamp bolt just barely wont tighten on it, too loose. Comparing it to a threaded rod from a lamp there seems to be just a few less threads per inch on the axle, but it is at least close to 24tpi lining them up it looks like about less per inch than the lamp rod, its a bit wider in diameter and the threads are shaper. I haven't been able to find a bolt that fits it. Still im impressed that you were able to come up with something so close off the top of your head just from description, to the eye it looks like its the same thing. Maybe if i take it to the hardware store i can find one that fits, then i would know the exact thread description. Thanks for the help so far, I'll definitely send you a plan to consider once i get the precise thread specs.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

If that is a face plate you have with it you can use it. Just mount a piece of wood to it. Put it on the lathe. Bring up your tail stock to it and leave an imperssion on the wood with a center. Now you can drill a hole where the impression is. Then put a wood screw through the wood plate from the back side. Then you can screw on your wood for turning.
Might check out this site. It has some info on woodturning you might be able to use.
http://www.aroundthewoods.com/
Mike


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I went to the hardware store, it is indeed a 3/8" fine thread (24tpi). 

You know thats a good point coffetime, and i could probably make a piece on there with a hole in the center to hold a drive center that could make it useable for something for now atleast. theres still some parts Id like to try and make that would need to be threaded out, I'm going to mess with it a little more now that i got some nuts that fit on it and see what I'll need to make for it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Coffeetime is right. Take a piece of wood on the faceplate and turn it down to a sort of cone. Drill it in 4 places and put some small nails in. Cut them off so they are quite short. These will act as a drive center.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Paul01

Even if you never make anything with your new multi tool, you're having all kinds of fun just figuring out how to.

Gerry


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Hey Paul01
> 
> Even if you never make anything with your new multi tool, you're having all kinds of fun just figuring out how to.
> 
> Gerry


I agree with you Gerry, having fun is what it's all about.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

that is something I forget about quite often "lately".....Thanks for the reminder.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

true, it is a fun project in itself, when i first got it and opened it to clean the motor, grease the gears and just generally see how it worked, I was already having fun. The gears are all helical, and its got spherical self aligning bearings, and a die cast body too. This is why i love used tools, besides that they're cheap, they often outlive new ones anyway, and if they sucked, they wouldn't still be around.
I'm planning on making a project out of outfitting it to do all kinds of stuff, once I get the simple stuff like grinders maybe I'll try more complex things like set it up to hold a small circular saw blade and put a deck on it, or some wheels to hold a band saw. That kind of stuff might have to wait though, I was a professional steel fabricator and repair technician, but I don't have access to a shop anymore, but soon i might be able to get a chance to use a metal lathe a little bit.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's another thought. I was looking at some drill chucks today. I noticed that they make then with a 3/8-24 thread. Might use it to hold screw chucks like the one for turning bottle stoppers. Maybe other uses???

Mike


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

A drill chuck would extremely useful, I thought something like that would be good, but i didn't know they made ones with a 3/8 fine thread. I've gotta seek out one of those. With the moving bed i might even be able to use this like a drill press.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Paul01 said:


> A drill chuck would extremely useful, I thought something like that would be good, but i didn't know they made ones with a 3/8 fine thread. I've gotta seek out one of those. With the moving bed i might even be able to use this like a drill press.


Just a thought, I'll bet most old electric hand drills have a 3/8 fine thread chuck, particularly the older non-reversing ones. If not, you can order a chuck from some supply stores.
Gerry:smile: 

Also, if you have helical gears and a self aligning spherical bearing it sounds like the equipment was quite well made originally.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi most 3/8" drills are. 3/8" X 24 TPI spindle so if that is the size on your lathe you should have no problems, dewalt and some others that use 1/2" CHUCKS COME WITH larger and 20 tpi. Hope you find a few bits, nice little machine, not to many around by the look of it. LB..:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah they seem fairly normal now that I look, i guess the people who designed this machine must have planned for everything on it to be fairly standard. When i get home I'll see if the chuck from my drill can be unscrewed and put on there.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Paul don't for get that if its coming of a battery drill chances are it has a screw on the inside of chuck. LB..


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Its a corded dewalt drill, but it seems to be pretty solidly attached to its chuck, so no luck there. It looks like lots of places sell chucks that will work for not too much. I'll have to check out a flea market too, especially those tables that are piled with old tools and parts of them, but then not every flea market has one of those, but they all should.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Paul01 said:


> Its a corded dewalt drill, but it seems to be pretty solidly attached to its chuck, so no luck there. It looks like lots of places sell chucks that will work for not too much. I'll have to check out a flea market too, especially those tables that are piled with old tools and parts of them, but then not every flea market has one of those, but they all should.


That's likely your best bet, flea markets and garage sales. If your drill is reversable thete is a locking mechanism to prevent it from unscrewing during reverse operation. I used to know how to unlock them. :blink: Oh Now I think I remember. Look inside the chuck. There may be a screw or allen head bolt in the bottom of the chuck which secures it to the shaft. The older one way drills did not need this,extra screw.

Gerry


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I ended up getting a nice little chuck that someone had removed from a brand new drill press they were retrofitting for some special purpose, then i figured out that my 1" hole saw with a short drill bit actually makes a very nice mini lathe drive center.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That's clever.

Do you have a live center figured out for the end post yet?

Gerry


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats another detail ive been trying to work out, whats there now is a dead center, its threaded and the original kit had a kind of pointed cap with a bearing that screwed on to that. One good thing about it is that its threaded just like the drive shaft, so i can put the chuck on that side if i want to center drill something. But I'm not sure what the best way would be to put a live center on there now.


----------

